# Fractured Femur



## BBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi guys, I just checked out of the hospital after a surgery to have implants inserted to set my femur bone back in position. Was told by the doc and physio that it would be about 6months before I can consider training at full 100% capacity if the healing process went ahead as planned.

Just wondering what can I do to keep myself mentally and physically active now that I am wheelchair and clutches bound. 

Am thinking of doing a lot of wheelchair runs and probably working on my upper body strength as I can't even lift my thigh at the moment.

Any suggestions or sharing of similar experiences will be much appreciated.


----------



## MightyDingus (Jul 31, 2010)

What was the implant they used? A rod? If so, you'll be fine. I had a rod inserted into my right femur 15 years ago when I tried to drive a Kawasaki through the side of Cadillac. Came home with the rod in my right femur (with 3 screws) and a plate holding my pelvis together (with 9 screws). They told me if I was very lucky, I might be trying to walk in 6 months. Naturally, 6 months later I was snowboarding in Utah for 2 weeks. 

They tend to give you near worst case scenario for being back to normal in case there are any complications. If they tell you 6 months, and it's 3, you are happy with them. If they tell you 3 months, and it's 6, they tend to get sued. It's all about covering their butts. 

When I came home, I could bend my knee about 3 degrees. I just kept leaning on it and stretching it for hours at a time, every day. I had a physical therapist coming to the house 3x a week to work on my knee to get it back to normal. She'd leave on monday with my knee at 12 degrees, and say we'd try to get it to 14 on Wednesday. By the time she came back on Wednesday, I'd be at 17 just from pushing on my own. I got back on my feet much quicker that way, and have no real problems with it 15 years later. 

The rod is still there, and will be the rest of my life. They said they can take it out any time, but it'll be like breaking the leg all over again. Screw that. I'd rather keep the rod in. Doesn't bug me in the slightest, so why go through the hassle?

Listen to your physical therapist, but don't be afraid to push as much as you can handle. Stop for real pain, but push through the ache and inconvenience. You won't regret it.


----------



## ChainChain (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice work! I broke mine skiing several years ago. I didn't have surgery but it was probably 4 months before I was walking without a limp. I broke my knee cap a couple months ago so do what I did and buy a new bike! Research with keep you busy for a while.


----------



## BBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

Phew, I was quite depress initially thinking I might not able to cycle again but after reading about your experiences, I feel like a wuss lol. 
The surgeon told me he used a nail with 8 screws total, not really listening as I was still in much of a stupor right after the surgery. I'll check with him again on the next appointment next week.
I feel very much motivated again and can't wait for the next physiotherapy session!
Today the second day on my own, tried using the clutches to get to the library pretty much got owned by my own weight and lack of fluidity with the clutches. The oozing stopped and I can force a bit of mobility with the thigh now...probably like 1 to 2 degrees max or maybe less but heh it's better than yesterday!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

BBoy said:


> Hi guys, I just checked out of the hospital after a surgery to have implants inserted ... femur bone ...


I think that's the wrong location :skep:


----------



## MightyDingus (Jul 31, 2010)

Make sure you get copies of the before and after xrays. I'd be interested to see what the nail with 8 screws looks like.


----------



## BBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

MightyDingus said:


> Make sure you get copies of the before and after xrays. I'd be interested to see what the nail with 8 screws looks like.


noted


----------



## BKB (Sep 1, 2006)

Hang in their. I was in the same boat you are. I broke my hip/femur Sept 18th. Doc put an IM nail with 2 screws. I left the hospital after 2 days with crutches & in lots of pain mind you. The doc said I would be riding in 5 months. 

He had me putting 20% weight on my foot after 10 days for the next 4 weeks. I tried to move my leg as much as I could to keep the range of motion & knee joint loose. This wasn't easy.

Saw the doc on Thursday the 28th. He told me to lose 1 crutch and start full weight bearing & PT. The amount of muscle loss is amazing this will take some time to get back. I'm hoping to be riding by the middle of January.

Just keep positive, it's winter time so you shouldn't miss too many days of riding.

Brian


----------



## Lahrs (Jun 7, 2008)

I can echo everyone else’s thoughts. Broke mine a couple years ago snowboarding. Like others my knee could only deflect a couple of degrees so straight out of hospital I was spending a lot of time on the bike trainer working towards a full rotation (pushing on pedals with good leg). I think It took a month to finally get 360deg. 3 months later, I was riding easy trails.

Don't stress too much about losing fitness. I think the hardest part of all was going from always been active to just sitting around. I stayed positive by reading bike mags. Also I wouldn't push your body too much by working the upper body etc. Let the body have the time and energy to fix the injury. Put time into learning to work again. That may sound silly but if you don't you could end up with a limp!

Finally, I am a much stronger climber post injury. Hard to say why. Even people I ride with noticed. The human body is an amazing thing and if you were already fit you will bounce back quickly.


----------



## MightyDingus (Jul 31, 2010)

Lahrs, this is pure speculation. I think the body, when riding, is in normal 'healing mode'. Coming off a major injury like that, your body is in like an overdrive healing mode. If you started riding while in that mode, then your normal riding recovery is much quicker. If you maintained that progression, you likely are in better shape than you were when you broke it.

Yes, I know how BS that sounds, but I'm basing it on the way I got back into shape after my injury. I seemed to get into better shape than I originally was much quicker, while not working any harder. I just wish I'd maintained that level of fitness all these years. Now it's much harder to get back to where I was. 

Just a non-scientific purely anecdotal theory of mine.


----------



## BBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi today is the 4th day since I came home. 

Some updates and observations
1) My leg swelling doesn't seem to be subsiding much
2) Poop a lot due to the side effects of the anti-biotics (3-4 times a day)
3) Movement seem to improve with each passing day, not significantly but can feel it
4) Still a lot of sore at the main fracture area (is that normal?)
5) I can't lift the portion of my leg below my knee on my own when in sitting position, maybe 1inches max....I have to use my other leg to help follow the motion through...is that normal? 
6) Same when standing up and attempting to lift the thigh, maybe 1inch max.


----------



## MightyDingus (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah, the muscles around the break basically go slack to keep you from trying to use the leg. Mine did that. They come back just fine. My shoulder did that when I broke it in August this year. Came back fine. According to the doctor, this it the body's way of preventing further injury and is normal.

The swelling will take a while to go down. It's a deep tissue injury as well as a break. When you broke the bone, you likely did some muscle damage with the broken ends of the bone, thus the soreness at the break point. Mine was the same way. That's normal, it'll heal. 

All in all, it sounds pretty normal, and pretty much what I remember from my break. Can't help you with the pooping though. You are on your own there.


----------



## MightyDingus (Jul 31, 2010)

Things getting any better BBoy?


----------



## BBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

MightyDingus said:


> Things getting any better BBoy?


Yes and slightly no I guess.

*Positives*
1) Mobility seem to improve bit by bit everyday
2) Swelling on the entire leg going down
3) Going to poop is so much easier now

*Negatives*
1) Portions of the thigh area is darkening, felt/look like bruises after being punch or hit with blunt objects and the muscles area are having major aches. Maybe the swelling gone down and the severity of the impact are beginning to show?
2) I had 4 cuts done along my thigh and lower hip/butt area, 2 of them are slightly red with itch and slight sting. Was told by the nurse during dressing that it could be my skin don't agree with the staples being used to hold the cuts together.

Other than that, am quite happy with how things are going. I haven't really spoke to the doc much and hope to clarify some issues with him during the next appt. Public hospitals here don't emphasize much on quality time between doc and patients heh.

Just wondering if I will have to remove the implants in future or I can leave it there? Any pro and cons?


----------



## BKB (Sep 1, 2006)

I spoke with my Doc about this. He said they are intended to stay in, but do get removed if the screws back out or they are causing lots of discomfort. My rod is feeling better everyday, I hope I don't have to remove mine, having it put in was enough torture.


----------



## MightyDingus (Jul 31, 2010)

Do you have the 'official description' of what was done, or similar xrays? I'd like to see what the difference between your 'nail' and the rod that most people get. 

The bruising will probably get worse before it gets better. It's not really a surface bruise at all, but the blood and fluids that are coming from deep in the muscle and rising to the surface. That's all normal. When I broke my collar bone a couple months ago, I got a big bruise about a week after the break. Unless it's causing problems of some sort, don't worry about it at all.

I had 27 stitches and 39 staples from my surgeries. When it was time to remove them, I was way paranoid about the pain from having the staples removed. Turns out I barely felt them coming out at all. Same with the stitches. Just enough to notice, not enough to hurt.

It sounds like your cuts may be slightly infected. Make sure you have them specifically looked at during your next appointment. All my little nicks and cuts usually get slightly infected. They turn red around the edges, but never go beyond that. A little honey (raw honey is a natural antibiotic) and a band aid and all is well.


----------



## BBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

It says ORIF with PFNA Nail under treatment section on the pile of papers they mailed me. 

Tried google to get a more indepth understanding but the paragraphs of words works better than sleeping pills heh haha.


----------



## MightyDingus (Jul 31, 2010)

Ah, ok. Similar to what I have, but you have the piece going up towards your hip socket. I don't have that, just the rod through the central part of the femur.

Mine looks like the right image here: https://www.aaos.org/news/aaosnow/aug09/clinical6-1.gif

When do you see the doctor again?

My implant has been in for 15 years with no trouble at all unless someone with a bony ass sits directly on where the break was. Then it's uncomfortable. I just stay away from women with bony asses. 

I can have it removed, but don't see any real upside to removing it. It'd be just like breaking the leg again. I'd have to be on crutches for weeks while the marrow grows back in and it'd be very fragile. Screw that. Unless you have problems, consider it a permanent friend.


----------



## BBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

On the 15th, hopefully I can get a copy of the xray as well.
Btw, will be removing the staples 2moro and the sting/itch suddenly gone today heh.
Just left with the muscles aching.

noted...no cowgirl haha.


----------



## MightyDingus (Jul 31, 2010)

I paid for copies of my femur and pelvis xrays. Had to go in to the xray dept to get those. When I broke my collar bone a couple months ago, I just took good pictures of them with my cell phone camera when they were on the light board. They actually turned out pretty good and saved me $40. Snap a couple pics while the doc has them up. They usually don't mind that. Or just wait until they are out of the room like I did. 

Glad the itch is gone. The muscle ache will fade a bit, then come back some once you really start the PT with mobility. The muscle has to heal, and rebuild itself, so you'll get muscle soreness much more than you are used to. It's all worth it in the end, so push through it. 

Now Cowgirl is a bit different than having a too skinny chick sitting in your lap. Cowgirl would be well worth a little mild discomfort. And then some.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

Hey, I'm about 6 weeks ahead of you. I broke my femur mountain biking on September 19th. I've got a titanium rod down the center of my femur, and a second rod going up toward the hip socket (to stabilize the first). I also have a steel cable wrapped around the bone to hold it all together. I've always wanted something made out of titanium!
The doc said if I was older and hadn't come in wearing bike clothes he might not have been so careful to make sure everything is aligned. As it is, he seems proud of his work, which is fine with me.

I recently got my staples out, and have a big red scar. I just started using crutches, and I'm happy to use the wheelchair less and less. All of the doorways in our house have big gouges in them from me crashing the wheelchair.

The biggest thing I'm working on is range of motion. The doc said if I don't work on it now, there's a chance I'll never be able to bend my leg more than 90 degrees, which would make biking hard. Tomorrow I'll try swimming with all the old folks at the ymca. I still have several weeks before I can put any weight on it.

Just for reference, here's my before and after pics. It's a good idea to take a camera with you when you visit the doc so you can take a picture of the x-rays he shows you.

before

Broken femur by guruatma, on Flickr

after

Untitled by guruatma, on Flickr


----------



## MightyDingus (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm jealous. I didn't get a cable... I'll just have to be happy with my rod, plate, and 9 screws. You guys get all the good stuff. 

Push your rehab and you'll be back in no time.


----------



## BBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

the ring! will it slide around? 
I heard fermur fracture are consider quite serious as there's a good chance we nick the femural artery which could result in a bleed out in mins.
When the doc came over after looking at the xrays, he was like good news, you are in no danger as the fracture is away from the main artery, then came the not so good news...since I ain't consider emergency, I have to take my queue for surgery which was 2 nights later.

Just a quick update, I just got my staples removed, 2 of the incisions are completely healed with the other 2 still having some puss but otherwise is normal as they are almost closed completely. Can't wait to have a full body shower!


----------



## MightyDingus (Jul 31, 2010)

I was 'lucky'. They fixed my femur the night it happened, but I had to lay with a broken pelvis for 9 days before they could fix that. Luckily for me, a little morphine goes a long ways. 

I woke up 9 days after the accident wondering why I was in the hospital. I didn't remember the accident or any of the hospital stay while I was on morphine. 

I can't see why they'd let you lay there for 2 days with a major break like that. Did they give you a good reason as to why?


----------



## BKB (Sep 1, 2006)

BBoy said:


> the ring! will it slide around?
> I heard fermur fracture are consider quite serious as there's a good chance we nick the femural artery which could result in a bleed out in mins.
> When the doc came over after looking at the xrays, he was like good news, you are in no danger as the fracture is away from the main artery, then came the not so good news...since I ain't consider emergency, I have to take my queue for surgery which was 2 nights later.
> 
> The surgeon must have just started his weekend.


----------



## BBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

Got a copy of the xray, I made an error its not 9 screws lol....it's just 1....guess I am really too stoned to listen after the surgery.

From the xray, the fermur bone doesn't seem to be set properly but the doc said it's no issue and should be back in action in a few months time. Seem like a leap of faith for me but I'll have to see how the healing and rehab goes first or should I ask for a 2nd professional opinion?


----------



## MightyDingus (Jul 31, 2010)

I'd be worried about that big bone spur causing muscle damage. Have you asked specifically about that? 

I have a very slight 'spur' where I broke mine, and can feel it if someone sits on my thigh just right. Other than that it doesn't bug me at all. No weather related issues at all.

That's a big chunk of bone on either side just hanging out there. I'd get some clarification on that.


----------



## BBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

Same feeling here but my doc said it's alright but I will just get a 2nd professional opinion anyways. Will update soon.


----------



## SlickOne (Oct 7, 2007)

I have been rehabing for 6.5 years now (8 procedures). The number 1 thing you can do is keep your mind busy with positive thoughts and surround yourself w/ positive people. I am in my early 30s, I need total new knees and recently had some C-spine fusion. I can list all day the things I cannot do anymore, however I dont think about it, or try not too. I choose to be the person they say I cannot be.
Infact, 1 week after my spinal fusion I bought a Carbon fiber roadie. I couldnt ride it, but it sat there in my living room as a motivator.
SECOND.....Physical therapy.....I cannot stress how important this is, even if the excercise seems really odd, stupid, or leaves you wondering why? JUST DO IT, and lots of it.
I took my time off of the bike to learn things I didnt know, I read alot. 
The time off my bike actually strengthened my desire to ride, it gave me something to look forward to, a goal.


----------



## BBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

Maybe this is what we need!

Some quick updates, the healing ok with less pain at the fracture area everyday. However I have a new issue with my knee....seem pretty painful when I tried to raise it. Doc recommend observation, KIV till a month later sigh.


----------



## MightyDingus (Jul 31, 2010)

KIV? 

The biggest problem I had overall was getting my knee back into shape. I had some scar tissue built up in mine that gave me problems for a few years until I figured out what it was and a good Chiropractor told me out to fix it. Haven't had any problems with it since then. PT will help a ton with that.


----------



## BBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

MightyDingus said:


> KIV?
> 
> The biggest problem I had overall was getting my knee back into shape. I had some scar tissue built up in mine that gave me problems for a few years until I figured out what it was and a good Chiropractor told me out to fix it. Haven't had any problems with it since then. PT will help a ton with that.


Yeah, he asked me a few questions on my knee condition and told me he'll KIV(Keep In View) until a month later. He explained to me that since my knee pain has significantly lessen over the few weeks, it shows sign of recovery hence he want to see how it goes after a month and then work from there.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

It's been 3 months almost to the day I broke my femur, and I just got the OK to put full weight on my leg. Of course it's about as strong as a wet noodle, but I managed to hobble across the kitchen with just a cane. It took about 5 minutes, but still, I'll be very happy to dump the crutches, walker, and wheel chair asap.


----------



## BKB (Sep 1, 2006)

You'll be surprised at how fast your strength comes back. I started PT with 1 crutch and limp that looked like Igor. I thought no way will i be back to normal. Now I barely have a limp and most of my hip motion back. Everyday it feels a bit better, I'm ready to ride again.

Brian


----------



## MightyDingus (Jul 31, 2010)

Riding, even easy through the neighborhood will help you get strength back much quicker. Bigger range of motion than just walking. What's your PT guru say about riding now?


----------



## BKB (Sep 1, 2006)

He says it's okay to ride, just don't over do it. I have been using the spin bike. Haven't had time to get on the trail with work family & day light in the way.


----------



## BBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi just a quick update

64 days after surgery.

Manage to do my first straight leg raise from a lying position today. Dull pain near the impact area and required quite some effort. 
Still on dual clutches though, I tried using one but seem to be hopping around instead, guess wait till further instructions during next review.

I do have a question though, I know that I can leave the implant alone if I don't have any side effects but what if I had another incident and have another injury to the same spot. What will be the worst case senario? I mean will the rod bend? Removal will be nuts isn't it?


----------



## MightyDingus (Jul 31, 2010)

From what I was told, you'll never break that leg again, but you may 'bend' it if the impact is bad enough. If you 'bend' it (or I do for that matter) you are in deep $hit. It won't be a single break in the bone, but a ton of little ones along the arc of the break. 

I've heard they basically have to cut your leg off, remove the rod in pieces, then reattach the leg, but I'm not sure how accurate that is. I guess it'd depend on how big/bad the bend is. 

Mine's been in for 15 years with no problems. I figure if the accident is bad enough to bend a titanium rod, I've got other, bigger problems.


----------



## BBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

MightyDingus said:


> From what I was told, you'll never break that leg again, but you may 'bend' it if the impact is bad enough. If you 'bend' it (or I do for that matter) you are in deep $hit. It won't be a single break in the bone, but a ton of little ones along the arc of the break.
> 
> I've heard they basically have to cut your leg off, remove the rod in pieces, then reattach the leg, but I'm not sure how accurate that is. I guess it'd depend on how big/bad the bend is.
> 
> Mine's been in for 15 years with no problems. I figure if the accident is bad enough to bend a titanium rod, I've got other, bigger problems.


I like your input!


----------



## BBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

Just back from an appointment with the doc.
The bone healing is not as fast as it should, gave me another 3 weeks and suggest the possibility of bone graft if there's no major improvement.


----------



## MightyDingus (Jul 31, 2010)

Hope it's healing as it should be when you go back.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

Bboy best wishes on continued improvement and that the bone gets to healing


----------



## mytrekex8 (Jan 7, 2011)

BBoy said:


> Got a copy of the xray, I made an error its not 9 screws lol....it's just 1....guess I am really too stoned to listen after the surgery.
> 
> From the xray, the fermur bone doesn't seem to be set properly but the doc said it's no issue and should be back in action in a few months time. Seem like a leap of faith for me but I'll have to see how the healing and rehab goes first or should I ask for a 2nd professional opinion?


 I feel your pain. Had the same break back in 2000 with the exact same hardware. They hollowed out the femur and put in a 15" rod. My question to the doc was how in the hell do you drill a hole through the bone on a radius. Your femur has a slight radius to it. How do they do it without drilling through the side. He never did answer me. Ancient chinese secret I guress. The ball socket end looked sort of like yours. It was jagged. I could feel it poking my muscle when I laid on my side. Hurt like hell. I think it's smoothed its self out over the years. The break did leave my leg 1/4" shorter than my left. I have a 1/4" piece of rubber that I put in my shoes to even things out. I can go a few days without it but any more than that and my spine is screaming.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

mytrekex8 said:


> They hollowed out the femur and put in a 15" rod. My question to the doc was how in the hell do you drill a hole through the bone on a radius. Your femur has a slight radius to it. How do they do it without drilling through the side. He never did answer me. Ancient chinese secret I guress.


The femoral canal is prepared for the intramedullary rod/nail by progressing up to the final size using flex reamers.


----------



## BBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the well wishes.

The CT scan indicates not much progress. Doc recommends a bone graft schedule for early April(about 5-6months after the op) with another X-ray just prior in case "miracle" happens.


----------



## MightyDingus (Jul 31, 2010)

Ouch, that sucks. What's the prognosis after the bone graft? Is the bone just not knitting together? That was a big concern when I broke my collarbone last August, but everything healed fine for my luckily. Seemed to do 80% of the healing in the last two weeks for some reason. He was getting concerned, then suddenly it was almost completely healed. Hopefully you'll pull a similar 'miracle'.


----------



## BBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

MightyDingus said:


> Ouch, that sucks. What's the prognosis after the bone graft? Is the bone just not knitting together? That was a big concern when I broke my collarbone last August, but everything healed fine for my luckily. Seemed to do 80% of the healing in the last two weeks for some reason. He was getting concerned, then suddenly it was almost completely healed. Hopefully you'll pull a similar 'miracle'.


Yeah the bone aren't knitting togethor, just a small portion shows signs of callous formation and even then, it's only little.

The bone graft hopefully can induce some form of cataclysm.

Yeah a miracle is what I need...


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

I've got a broken femur, and I'm about 6 weeks ahead of the OP in recovery. Luckily, my bone has healed well. I've had worse luck with the muscles and joints though.

I agree with Stripes--cardio is great. I spent a lot of time swimming at the Y. It's amazing how in less than an hour of swimming, I'm as tired as I was from a 3 or 4 hour ride.

Keep moving your knee and hip. I'm still not close to 100% movement on the hip...


----------



## BBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

Thx guys, I tried to get some cardio going and after getting entry refusal at the local pool for safety reasons and the public gym for safety reasons again!!!...

I took up house cleaning, it's far from cardio but at least I do get some sweat out. Today the Xray shows vast improvement over the past few months! Well not fantastic but at least it's enough for the orthopedic to grab his partner from the other consultation room to back him up.

He said there's enough callous formation to put the bone graft on hold and hope the next X-ray appt shows better improvement. Told me to take off 1 clutch finally and told me to try to work some muscles back in. 

Gonna get a bicycle trainer to help with the recovery and hopefully some cardio out of it too.


----------



## MightyDingus (Jul 31, 2010)

Hopefully, once it starts healing well, it'll accelerate suddenly like my shoulder did. Seems like it did all it's healing in the last two weeks before the Doc cleared me. 

Be careful riding again. It's not the stress of riding that'll be a problem, it's the slightest fall...


----------



## bikepunk (Sep 16, 2010)

working with a broken femur myself.got out of the hospital on Apr 2nd.been crutching up and down the six steps between my front porch and the sidewalk for my cardio.
my concerns are pain is still pretty intense (still on the down home heroin) and now that the swelling has gone down and I can straighten my leg it looks like my left leg (injured one) is now about 1/4-1/2" longer.anyone here have a similar problem and what steps did you have to take to adapt to biking again if any.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

With a few exceptions, TIME heals all wounds. I know active people like us don't like to hear it but PATIENCE is necessary for a proper and complete recovery. I hated hearing it from my ortho guys but in the end, they were right and everything turned out okay for me.

I broke my femur right below the knee in a dirt bike crash. When the femur snapped, the upper bone slid left (to the outside) and took out my LCL, MCL, ACL and both meniscus'. That was July 17, 2009. They fixed everything but the ACL the next day. I was in PT within a week and they had me moving my leg just 20 degrees. The ACL repair was done in November 2009 and I was back on the dirt bike in April 2010. 

At first, your leg (or whatever injury) looks so bad and probably hurts a great deal and you can't imagine it ever being normal again. It's amazing how the body usually recovers and when you're back on the bike, it will seem like it took no time at all.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

bikepunk said:


> working with a broken femur myself.got out of the hospital on Apr 2nd.been crutching up and down the six steps between my front porch and the sidewalk for my cardio.
> my concerns are pain is still pretty intense (still on the down home heroin) and now that the swelling has gone down and I can straighten my leg it looks like my left leg (injured one) is now about 1/4-1/2" longer.anyone here have a similar problem and what steps did you have to take to adapt to biking again if any.


Give yourself time to heal. It was a couple months before I could even use crutches. The best thing to do now is just try to get the leg moving a little. It's been 7 months for me, and I still don't have the complete range of motion in my hip and knee. But because I was very careful about being gentle to my leg, I've had a good recovery. The doc was very please with his work.

Swimming is a really good way to get some exercise without hurting the leg too much. I went to the Y and used the old-lady chairs that lower you into the pool.


----------



## bikepunk (Sep 16, 2010)

@GuruAtma

maybe my injuries are a little less severe still required surgery rod n screws.My first meeting with PT was the day of the surgery and they told me that I should bear weight as tolerated not much for the record and had me crutching around that day as well.discharged the day after.ROM is coming back pretty fast 100% extension and a good bit of retraction already.I know these things take some time.in 2007 I broke my left elbow the joint itself and the bones above it. two plates and over a dozen screws fixed it right up. it was about 5 months to be back on the bike.I had to change my bar position to be quite a bit shorter and higher up as I lost some extension in the elbow and it doesn't like bearing as much weight as it used to.so I guess my main question here is smashed and reconstructed elbow= shorter reach to the bars.what is snapped reconstructed and now longer left leg going to mean.shims under the right cleat? different length crank arms? etc? just wondering if anyone else here has some experience dealing with different length legs.I know I'm looking way far ahead in my recovery here but thinking about and reading about riding are the only things keeping me sane while I'm cooped up in the house.that and a giant pile of old horror movies on VHS.


----------



## BBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

I put on 55 pounds in the last 6months since the fracture heh.

My upper body is stronger now with all the push ups and chin ups. 
However, my core gone all transformers and combine as one huge MEGABOT!

Can't wait for the trainer to arrive.


----------



## BBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

Is walking like Igor normal when you first take off the clutches? the 5mm difference in length feel likes 5inches difference!


----------



## bikepunk (Sep 16, 2010)

BBoy said:


> Is walking like Igor normal when you first take off the clutches? the 5mm difference in length feel likes 5inches difference!


:eekster: I hope not that's about where my difference is at:eekster: Maybe there's some muscle atrophy contributing to the awkward gait.good luck keep us posted.I don't have another doc's visit until May 23 at the last one they told me to try and bear more of my weight on the leg and less on the crutches.I can already feel the difference in my stride


----------



## smitham (Nov 9, 2010)

I have been recovering from a broken tib/fib since Dec. 4 months post break and I now have a bone stimulator that i get to wear for 10 hours a day because the bones are not knitting. Now I am looking at a possible bone graft surgery in a few months if this device does not work. I did this while mtb'ing, and I used to come to this site all the time. Now I spend all my time on mybrokenleg.com or facebook. 
As far as a walk, I walk like a pirate. I ordered a cool new cane that will be here on the 4th. That is the only upside for me is I am complete weight bearing and can drive again. Thank goodness I have a rod in the tibia to support me. 
Good luck in your recovery BBoy. Hope it is faster than mine.

Correction, just saw you have been going through this since October! Jeez, sorry dude.


----------



## BBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

smitham said:


> I have been recovering from a broken tib/fib since Dec. 4 months post break and I now have a bone stimulator that i get to wear for 10 hours a day because the bones are not knitting. Now I am looking at a possible bone graft surgery in a few months if this device does not work. I did this while mtb'ing, and I used to come to this site all the time. Now I spend all my time on mybrokenleg.com or facebook.
> As far as a walk, I walk like a pirate. I ordered a cool new cane that will be here on the 4th. That is the only upside for me is I am complete weight bearing and can drive again. Thank goodness I have a rod in the tibia to support me.
> Good luck in your recovery BBoy. Hope it is faster than mine.
> 
> Correction, just saw you have been going through this since October! Jeez, sorry dude.


Glad you are doing better and recovering faster than me . I can walk without clutches now but the limp is annoying but can feel that it's getting better everyday. Doc told me to go back for Xray 3 months later and unless my bones decide to stop knitting again, I will be back to thank him. Can't wait to ride my **** again...HARD!


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

It's now been 7.5 months since I broke my femur. I was in a wheelchair for almost 3 months, and crutches another month after that. Yesterday I rode 15 miles on rocky trails. Much slower than I used to, but still, it felt great. It's actually easier for me to ride than to walk. The few times I had to walk my bike over stuff that was too hard was much more painful than riding.
I signed up for mtb race on June 5th. I'll be happy just to finish


----------



## bikepunk (Sep 16, 2010)

GuruAtma said:


> I signed up for mtb race on June 5th. I'll be happy just to finish


good luck


----------



## PaMtnBkr (Feb 28, 2005)

*Hang in there guys!*

Hey guys,
I broke my right femur on 3/20/11 and had the IM nail installed that PM. It's now 7 weeks since I broke it and I am back at work and looking to do an easy rails to trails or neighborhood ride this Sat. My doctor is stunned at how quickly I am healing up. Not sure why I am healing faster than anybody he has seen heal before? Sure wish I could share the secret w/all you guys, especially the OP. Heal up and be as positive as possible. Push as much as you are allowed and then go a little beyond. Don't freaking smoke, it just stops bone growth. Get well, all of you! BTW-I am 51 and rode 2x/week, year round here in western Pa, regardless of the weather.


----------



## bikepunk (Sep 16, 2010)

PaMtnBkr said:


> Hey guys,
> I broke my right femur on 3/20/11 and had the IM nail installed that PM. It's now 7 weeks since I broke it and I am back at work and looking to do an easy rails to trails or neighborhood ride this Sat. My doctor is stunned at how quickly I am healing up. Not sure why I am healing faster than anybody he has seen heal before? Sure wish I could share the secret w/all you guys, especially the OP. Heal up and be as positive as possible. Push as much as you are allowed and then go a little beyond. Don't freaking smoke, it just stops bone growth. Get well, all of you! BTW-I am 51 and rode 2x/week, year round here in western Pa, regardless of the weather.


congratulations on the speedy recovery.:thumbsup: I'm about 7 weeks in and can take a few hobbley steps with out the crutches next docs visit is on the 23rd hoping I can at least be oked for riding on a trainer or something.


----------



## bikepunk (Sep 16, 2010)

*doh!!*

sorry should have posted this with my previous post but here goes.
disclaimer I'm not a medical professional.

in addition to tobacco avoid caffeine and sugar especially coffee.I remember reading a study that said two cups of coffee increases the amount of calcium in your urine sixfold.also in addition to calmag supplements remember your vitamin D3,C and K too C and K are apparently used by your body in the process of making new bones which would explain why tobacco is so bad since it robs your body of vitamin C.again I'm not a doctor or medical professional this is all from things I've read in the ennui of recovering from injury.


----------



## BBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

PaMtnBkr said:


> Hey guys,
> I broke my right femur on 3/20/11 and had the IM nail installed that PM. It's now 7 weeks since I broke it and I am back at work and looking to do an easy rails to trails or neighborhood ride this Sat. My doctor is stunned at how quickly I am healing up. Not sure why I am healing faster than anybody he has seen heal before? Sure wish I could share the secret w/all you guys, especially the OP. Heal up and be as positive as possible. Push as much as you are allowed and then go a little beyond. Don't freaking smoke, it just stops bone growth. Get well, all of you! BTW-I am 51 and rode 2x/week, year round here in western Pa, regardless of the weather.


Grats on the speedy recovery! I am now off clutches but too me almost 7months :S.


----------



## WACK-A-n00b (Apr 28, 2011)

MightyDingus said:


> The rod is still there, and will be the rest of my life. They said they can take it out any time, but it'll be like breaking the leg all over again. Screw that. I'd rather keep the rod in. Doesn't bug me in the slightest, so why go through the hassle?
> 
> Listen to your physical therapist, but don't be afraid to push as much as you can handle. Stop for real pain, but push through the ache and inconvenience. You won't regret it.


It is my understanding (having a ortho in the family, and having had over a dozen significant breaks), that they take out any metal if you are planning to do any high impact activity, with the reason being that a future break might bend the rod/plate/etc and make it close to impossible to fix.



HOWEVER, having had a significant history, I would not be surprised at all if it was extremely small chance, and they were CYA.


----------



## bikepunk (Sep 16, 2010)

WACK-A-n00b said:


> It is my understanding (having a ortho in the family, and having had over a dozen significant breaks), that they take out any metal if you are planning to do any high impact activity, with the reason being that a future break might bend the rod/plate/etc and make it close to impossible to fix.
> 
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, having had a significant history, I would not be surprised at all if it was extremely small chance, and they were CYA.


I've got plates and screws in my elbow from an accident back when I was a messenger.it gives me grief whenever the weather changes.saw an ortho he said removal of the hardware *might* make it better.also he said removal would be another trauma to the bones and probably leave them much more likely to break again and said he almost never recommended it to more aggressive skiiers snowboarders and cyclists.I dont know if an IM rod is different though.also I'm not a professional this is just an anecdote


----------



## bikepunk (Sep 16, 2010)

so the visit with the docs went well. walking with a cane now and they said the callous formation is looking good


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

broken femur club member here too. Broke my femur into 4 pieces. Have a Rod and screws still in it. Doesn't bother me too much. I was about a week in a wheel chair/walker, 3 months in crutches and back on my dirt bike in less than 6 months. The weird part for me was learning how to walk again. For a while I had the craiziest limp like the guy from the movie Something about Mary faking the back injury, haha.


----------



## PaMtnBkr (Feb 28, 2005)

*Back on singletrack*

FYI-It's been 4 months since I broke my femur and I have been back on singletrack but staying off more technical trails until I get approval from Dr on July 6th! I have been riding as much as possible but being careful. My gait has changed and that has left me w/perpetually sore feet but as time goes by and my limp gets better that should resolve itself too! Hang in there guys! There is a light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## JG_CAAD (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi guys.
Broke my right femur trochanter, it's right below the hip joint, i think is also called the femur neck.
Broke it 16th of July 2011 during a bike road ride.
The bone stayed together so it was a simple fracture. No bone desaligment.
The doctor said the strange thing with the fracture is my age, i'm 38, and this kind of accident happens more in older people.
It's been 18 days after the surgery and, thankfully, i'm feeling ok. I'm still with two forearm crutches.
The nurse already got all the staples of. What a relief!

I've been doing a lot of exercises and see improvements every day, but i've to push every day a little bit more
This week i got an appointment with the doctor, so may phisical therapy next week. Can't wait to get started.

Hope you guys get well soon. Keep the positive thinking going on.


----------



## bikepunk (Sep 16, 2010)

back on the bike.just around town for right now that includes some little dirt paths near the river nothing serious but it got my tires dirty.going to try heading out to the hills next weekend.


----------



## PaMtnBkr (Feb 28, 2005)

Hang in the JG CAAD! It's a tough thing to go through but there is a light at the end of the tunnel. The nice thing (at least in my case) to know you can't "hurt" the bone since you have a rod in there, I assume? Just push a little harder than your PT wants to and you'll be good in no time. The frustrating part is getting the endurance and strength back you had the day of the accident. You forget how long it took you to get to that point! Good luck and keep thinking positive thoughts!


----------



## BBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey guys, been riding around now. Been a long process and still working to gain the muscle mass and strength back. 
A little limp still but hardly noticeable now.

Thanks for all the encouragement and experiences shared. 
Also a speedy recovery to JG CAAD. Think positive and work on the rehab and try to do any form of cardio. I put on a hefty 48 pounds during my down period and has shed 20pounds, watch the food and beer intake is all I can say haha.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

It's been 11 months since my broken femur, and I'm riding almost as well as I did before (which wasn't great  I've started taking my two kids to school on a cargo bike, which weighs about 150 lbs with both kids on it. Luckily the roads are all flat.

Yesterday I did a 24 mile mtb ride with about 3k feet of elevation, so I feel pretty good. Next month, for the anniversary of the fracture I hope to do a big ride in Tahoe or Moab or some such place. Pretty good for 3 months in a wheelchair and another month on crutches.

The recovery definitely has stages for me--lots of progress, then hit a plateau, then more progress, etc.


----------



## miniwisejosh (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like I'm joining the club too...

Broke my femur cleanly in the middle 2 weeks ago. The doc put in a Ti rod and 3 screws the following afternoon. He had me up on crutches and doing PT 1 day after the surgery. The plan is to continue crutches and gentle PT for a while to get my knee back to full range of motion (only 90 deg now) and maintain some muscle mass. Then hopefully by 4-6 weeks I'll be able to put full weight on the leg and get back to walking without crutches and driving.

It's encouraging to see other people in the same situation healing up reasonably fast. I'll probably get back on the bike as soon as the doc says its OK in a few months just to get some exercise and promote healing. Some riding is better than nothing. But my real passion is DH and FR. It will be a long time before I trust the bone enough to go big again. Nothing like that until the doc can convince me my leg is back to %100.


----------



## BKB (Sep 1, 2006)

GuruAtma said:


> It's been 11 months since my broken femur, and I'm riding almost as well as I did before (which wasn't great  I've started taking my two kids to school on a cargo bike, which weighs about 150 lbs with both kids on it. Luckily the roads are all flat.
> 
> Yesterday I did a 24 mile mtb ride with about 3k feet of elevation, so I feel pretty good. Next month, for the anniversary of the fracture I hope to do a big ride in Tahoe or Moab or some such place. Pretty good for 3 months in a wheelchair and another month on crutches.
> 
> The recovery definitely has stages for me--lots of progress, then hit a plateau, then more progress, etc.


I'm coming up on my 1 year anniversary as well. How is the pain in your femur? I am asking because my leg will start aching a couple hours after a ride or when I do some activity. But then the next day it will be fine. No pain what so ever while riding.


----------



## markowe (Feb 1, 2007)

JG_CAAD said:


> Hi guys.
> Broke my right femur trochanter, it's right below the hip joint, i think is also called the femur neck.
> Broke it 16th of July 2011 during a bike road ride.
> The bone stayed together so it was a simple fracture. No bone desaligment.
> ...


Same age, same injury, same reaction from the doctor! You got the 3 screws, right?

They got me on physical therapy 3 weeks after the op (though I was doing some exercises at home) - I actually have to stay in hospital during the week, there are two sessions per day, plus some electro-magnet voodoo. Seems a bit overkill though, and those exercises are great but they ain't gonna get us back to cycling fitness any time soon, so I really can't wait to see the surgeon again on Sept 6th and see if he OKs some more strenuous exercise like weights or stationary bike/trainer. I guess like me you aren't allowed any weight-bearing on the leg for now? That's the real killer - can just see all that work (training) just wasting away, regardless of the exercise - I'm not allowed any weight-bearing and my leg looks like the last chicken drumstick in the butcher's shop.

Well, all the best and keep us posted, I would interested to hear how you get on being as our stories are so similar.


----------



## Gillesstoops (Nov 9, 2017)

Hey fellas. I fractured my upper femur 7 weeks ago... i got a rod put in. With 1 screw at hip and two at knee.. all round i feel pretty good. But i wont deny im going a bit past my doctors recommendations.. i feel in the last few weeks i can drive my manual car and have been doing so.. apperantly im allowed 50% weight bearing. Though i dont feel pain as such. I feel muscle growth aches and im a little bit worried i may be pushing it too much.. thoughts?


----------



## markowe (Feb 1, 2007)

Gillesstoops said:


> Hey fellas. I fractured my upper femur 7 weeks ago... i got a rod put in. With 1 screw at hip and two at knee.. all round i feel pretty good. But i wont deny im going a bit past my doctors recommendations.. i feel in the last few weeks i can drive my manual car and have been doing so.. apperantly im allowed 50% weight bearing. Though i dont feel pain as such. I feel muscle growth aches and im a little bit worried i may be pushing it too much.. thoughts?


Dude, my surgeon, and therefore I, took the weight bearing thing pretty damned seriously and I suggest you do too. I am not a medical guy, but it seems obvious to me that if you are putting your full weight on a joint that is still in the process of regrowing you could do some serious damage, maybe even worse than the original injury. Having said that, driving a car isn't actually putting all that much weight on your injury, and probably they always err on the side of caution so you probably can take 100% weight now... But still, my physio wouldn't let me ride a bike until I was 100% weight-bearing (i.e. off crutches). I mean, why risk it, just grin and bear it for another month and you're golden.


----------



## Gillesstoops (Nov 9, 2017)

Youre like my inner concience talking to me. My body is saying yes. But my mind is saying no. I guess im at war with myself. And whatever im doing. Probs best i stop now.. I am seeing my othopedic doc in 4days. I guess the new xrays will show if ive been pushing it... And you are right. Why risk it? At the same time, time is ticking slowly. Achiving milestones feel so good. But then later in the day i feel guilty.. Thanks for the quick response. Ill behave for the rest of the weekend. My pain atm is very light and at the very top of my rod. Like it pushed up a little. Or it could be pain from muscles building. Im really not sure. Last few days i litterally can walk on both feet pain free. My inner knee isnt happy. But its been a bad knee for a few years now. My physio said the knee needed muscles rebuild. So once again. Im not sure... get what i mean? Its hard not doing anything day in day out.. feeling better and doing more feels awsome. But long term. I may pay the price. Ill let yous know what the xrays show. Fingers crossed all is good. My step is good. I can lift my leg, bend my knee. Sit like an indian.. with a small amout of pain. But all round. Ive come a long way in the last 2 weeks. Ill be back in 4 days and share my docs prognosis. Thanks guys


----------



## markowe (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah, just let your body heal man, it'll be better in the long run. After I was given the green light for 100% weight bearing I went straight on the trainer, that was October I think. In May I rode a 50km MTB marathon, so it really didn't take long to get back into form (though I was never really as competitive again, too scared of falling again).


----------



## Gillesstoops (Nov 9, 2017)

markowe said:


> Yeah, just let your body heal man, it'll be better in the long run. After I was given the green light for 100% weight bearing I went straight on the trainer, that was October I think. In May I rode a 50km MTB marathon, so it really didn't take long to get back into form (though I was never really as competitive again, too scared of falling again).


Mine was a motocross accident. And yeah. Ill ride again.. but at 35, i think my best days are over. Ive achieved all the cool stuff and have the photos to show it all. But id like to be a not too broken old man.. hey how long did it take before you were 100% weight bearing?


----------



## markowe (Feb 1, 2007)

Gillesstoops said:


> Mine was a motocross accident. And yeah. Ill ride again.. but at 35, i think my best days are over. Ive achieved all the cool stuff and have the photos to show it all. But id like to be a not too broken old man.. hey how long did it take before you were 100% weight bearing?


Looking back at my posts in this thread it seems like it was a full four months. Injury was late July so I was back 100% weight-bearing and training on the indoor trainer by early December. Seems a long time now, don't remember it being that long. But mine was basically a hip breakage, which was a lot more serious, I gather.


----------



## BKB (Sep 1, 2006)

Boy I can't believe its been 6 years since I broke my femur.

I thinks driving your car is okay, just pay attention to how much weight your using to get in & out of the car. 

I don't recall how long it took to gain 100% weight bearing. PT will help. Just keep doing the exercises they ask, no matter how weird they are because it works.

Overall I lost a little range of motion while sitting Indian style. I also find myself favoring the strong leg when I haven't been riding for a while, but the muscle comes back fairly quickly.

I'm 54 and ride 1-2x's a week. I have to remind myself that I break easier and heal slower. This helps to keep me in check when the fun factor starts to kick in.


----------



## Gillesstoops (Nov 9, 2017)

Damn fellas.. im just scratching 2 months. And tbh i feel great! I cant wait to see the doc on monday.. but i hope he tells me i can do 100% because i feel so ready. As long as my xrays show nothing is moving in there. I bet he will say he doesnt want me to fall and probs make me wait a bit more before being off the crutches. And ill be fine with that. But i want to put full weight on it as long as he sez i can. Its my left femur which has multiple fractures and thats my clutch foot.. my clutch is a bit heavy. So thats why im concerned. But tbh i think its been good to help rebuild the muscle.. Im actually capable of lifting my leg into car without assistance and vice versa. But i do feel it when i do it. That muscle is defs not working completely yet. But i can lift my leg sitting. And even laying down. Not without pain. But 2 weeks ago. I couldnt even lift it sitting down. So the healing has been dramatic in the last 2 weeks. I only take meds to help me sleep. Theres litterally no pain. But i cant seem to sleep more than 4 hr blocks at a time.. i do all my physio exercises. Many times a day. Nice and slow i also do a few others. All round im in good form. Just need the docs ok. Gosh i hope he doesnt say ive over done it. It doesnt really feel like it. Guess monday will be d-day.


----------



## Gillesstoops (Nov 9, 2017)

So my visit to the orthopedic doc went well today. He xrayed me and told me he feels i can start walking now. That i can use 1 crutch and to take it easy. Im at 7 weeks. He said driving my car is ok. And to come back in 6 weeks. 

Im so happy with this. I knew my body was ready. And i want to thank you guys for responding to me honestly and so quickly. This has helped me a lot.

I wish yous all great health. And once again thank you


----------



## dustedone (Oct 4, 2017)

markowe said:


> Dude, my surgeon, and therefore I, took the weight bearing thing pretty damned seriously and I suggest you do too. I am not a medical guy, but it seems obvious to me that if you are putting your full weight on a joint that is still in the process of regrowing you could do some serious damage, maybe even worse than the original injury.


Wow. Reading this sure makes me appreciate my surgeon.

I was approved for 100% weight bearing the morning after my surgery - less than 12 hours.

I was encouraged to bear as much weight as possible because it promotes bone growth.

I have been walking unaided since 10 days after surgery(now up to three miles a day), on the trainer shortly thereafter once I got a thru axle adapter and ditched the trainer 18 days post op for the first of thre twenty milers on the road(technically not doc approved due to fall risk). Still have a ways to go as far as range of motion in my hip of course but I'm thankful that I have been encouraged to bear weight from day one.


----------

